# Apple Macs in Costa Rica?



## ian27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

In a few weeks I have to go to live and work in San Jose, Costa Rica. I'm not going to ship my Mac from the UK as the shipping in so expensive and I only have an eMac, so I will simply sell it and buy another machine when I'm out there. I don't suppose anybody will know how I can purchase a Mac out there? I contacted the Apple Helpline and they didn't have a clue. 

Does anybody know of any Apple resellers in Costa Rica as I'm not sure if it's a good idea for me to buy from the US and then import it in as I'm told that the import charges might be very expensive. 

Any advice would be wholeheartedly appreciated. Thank you.

Ian


----------



## camgangrel21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Try out this URL http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools this is a Apple User Group in Costa Rica. I would say email them and they should be able to help.


----------



## Dusky (Feb 22, 2006)

camgangrel21 said:
			
		

> Try out this URL http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools this is a Apple User Group in Costa Rica. I would say email them and they should be able to help.



The Apple Store can tell you where to find a reseller:

Apple Resellers in Costa Rica

If you choose to email...

Hola, visite tu pagina relacionada a computadoras Mac.  Soy un britanico que esta a punto de inmigrar a Costa Rica.  Desafortunadamente, debido a altos costos relacionados con el envio, me es inconveniente traer mi eMac conmigo.  Podrias decirme como consequir una computadora Mac en Costa Rica?

Hello, I visited your page related to Mac computers.  I'm a Brittish man who's about to immigrate to Costa Rica.  Unfortunately, due to high shipping costs, it's not convenient for me to bring my eMac along.  Would you be able to tell me how to get ahold of a Mac in Costa Rica?


----------



## Dusky (Feb 22, 2006)

For about 1500 US dollars you can buy an eMac:



> PROCESADOR MAC OS X TIGER 1.42GHZ
> MONITOR CRT 17"
> MEMORIA 512MB
> DISCO DURO 160GB
> ...



Ignore the bit about the computer being Windows Compatible, though. 

If interested, you can purchase it at Office Depot of Costa Rica (Physical Store).  To view the eMac as listed on the Office Depot page, visit Office Depot Costa Rica (Online).  Once there, look for "Hardware" and the rest is self-explanatory.

Note:
"The prices shown are in Costa Rican Colones and they include IVI and are valid only for internet purchases made in Costa Rica."


----------



## Cow Loon (Feb 24, 2006)

I can tell you that I saw an apple logo on a store, it may even have been an apple store, in San Jose Costa Rica.


----------

